# Hamburgler



## A better World (Feb 6, 2010)

This story kindve miscelaneous but i hope some people will appreciate it the way i did.

Im in Burger King filling my cup of noodles at he hot water machine when a guy walks up to me and puts his arm around my shoulders.

"WHats up bro?" he says if a perfectly friendly way.

"WHats up man?"

"Cup of noodles thats that shit man"

"Hell yeah" 

"Hey bro you think you can do me a little favor?"

WHat you need?"

"Im fuccckkkeedd uuuppp i need a litlle money for a burger"

"Im eatin cup of noodles for lunch sorry bro i aint got shit"

"ALright man much love anyway"

He continues to wander around the bk panhandling.Eventually the manager comes up to him and insists he leave there "establishment". Now this is one hungry drunk bum. He looks the manager straight in the eye and say he aint leaving until he gets a burger. The manager starts walking backward from his fierce stare but the bum aint givin up he follows the manager back behind the counter still a few inches from his face and says he will leave quietly once he gets his damn burger. THe manager threatens to call the cops but he still wont leave just asks for a burger. After about five minutes the manager hands him a burger and a drink! My new hero reaches out his hand to shake the managers, says one love my brother, and quietly walks out.

It took a little bit for me to realize I watched burger king get held up for a hamburger!


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahaahahaha awesome


----------



## bicycle (Feb 7, 2010)

nice


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats nuts!

and to top it all off, One love my brother.


----------



## bote (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah, that´s a nice one.


----------



## farmer john (Mar 13, 2010)

lol that is epically awesome


----------



## clawhammer (Mar 15, 2010)

hahaha wow


----------



## menu (Mar 15, 2010)

Im a drunk bum. Im gonna pull that shit. but Ill prolly get locked up


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

What the fuck?
This is shit!


----------



## content2roam (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats classy. Dude defintly wanted BK his way. Might have to remember that approach.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 2, 2010)

never underestimate the power of unreasonable requests.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)

Mouse said:


> never underestimate the power of unreasonable requests.


 
da king gots raped


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)




----------

